# Contractors who dont pay list



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

The good...contractor I posted on list is finally going to pay me part of what he owes me.
The bad...he wont release check untill his name no longer shows up in this list when you do a google search.

Question...Ive tried contacting admin, because even though I have deleted his information from that discussion when you do a search of his name it still pulls up "contractors who dont pay". 

Thanks all...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> The good...contractor I posted on list is finally going to pay me part of what he owes me.
> The bad...he wont release check untill his name no longer shows up in this list when you do a google search.
> 
> Question...Ive tried contacting admin, because even though I have deleted his information from that discussion when you do a search of his name it still pulls up "contractors who dont pay".
> ...


Tell him to go stick a big hairy dog up his arse..... he still owes you the money either way :yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> The good...contractor I posted on list is finally going to pay me part of what he owes me.
> The bad...he wont release check untill his name no longer shows up in this list when you do a google search.
> 
> Question...Ive tried contacting admin, because even though I have deleted his information from that discussion when you do a search of his name it still pulls up "contractors who dont pay".
> ...


You may have to talk to Google about that. Once you're in their archives you're in there for good ,pretty much. As far as I know.:blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> The good...contractor I posted on list is finally going to pay me part of what he owes me.
> The bad...he wont release check untill his name no longer shows up in this list when you do a google search.
> 
> Question...Ive tried contacting admin, because even though I have deleted his information from that discussion when you do a search of his name it still pulls up "contractors who dont pay".
> ...


If you're meaning your Nov. 1 post, I'm still reading a company and personal name in that post. Is that what you thought you'd deleted?

As a side note, why is it only part of what's owed that's being paid? He doesn't have it? ......?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

14 days?:blink:
Not sure If I'd thrown a mans name on that list after just 14 days or I'm guessing it was a shorter time ...yeah I get pissed when they say[lie] it's in the mail !! but unless the guy tells me f u go pound sand,,,I wouldn't put his name on a no pay list on the inter web..jmo..

I have a gc i call the Christmas club lol!!!


----------

